# HDMI cable not working



## Pancake99 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok well, up until yesterday i was running two screens, a 24" lcd and a 50" plasma. I had the 50" hooked up to my computer via HDMI.

Yesterday i got a new gfx card and long story short, i didn't have the power cables hooked up properly so i took my old card out, put it back in, took it out again and put the new card in. The second time i put my old card in it stopped registering the TV on my computer. No matter what i do i cannot seem to get my pc to recognize the TV. I have tried swapping the HDMI ports on the TV around but with no luck.

I can't think of any reason for this not to be working, especially with my new card so its definately not the cards fault as it hasn't worked with both my old and new one.

The only possibility i can think of is that when i was attempting to get card running i was turning the power on/off a bit to test the power connection. I doubt its possible that i damaged the hdmi cable during this process.

Is there anything else i can do to get this working? I have also tried forced recognition via the Nvidia control panel with no luck.

EDIT: Also the TV is a 2011 model Panasonic that i bought around 2 months ago so i don't think it would be on the TV's side.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card old and new
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Try putting the video card in the first slow available and if you can't tell what one it is, it's either the top one ore bottom one. Then also try VGA.


----------



## Pancake99 (Dec 10, 2005)

Video card: (New) Radeon HD 6950 (Old) Nvidia GTS 250
CPU: Intel Quad core Q9550 2.83GHz
motherboard: im not too sure, i've always had this problem where it can't be identified. though its never affected its performance,
RAM: 3.2gb (4gb installed [running xp])
As for my power supply, i don't know the details as it's not written on it and i don't know how to get the details via the desktop.


----------



## Pancake99 (Dec 10, 2005)

The video card is installed and working correctly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] HDMI cable not working*

you can only get the psu details from the label on it


----------



## Pancake99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] HDMI cable not working*

the power supply doesn't specifically note the power output, only for the individual colors. Though i has the voltage input.

Also i don't mean to be a pain, but this issue still isn't "solved", was this intentional, or are you just closing the thread? Just so i don't continue posting here


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you taking the side off the computer to see the label

go into the catalyst control centre and check the setup in there

when you went from nvidia to ati did you uninstall the nvidia drivers and nvidia from the device manager


----------



## Pancake99 (Dec 10, 2005)

yes lol, i've taken both sides off, the label is only on one side and has no clear output wattage/voltage.

And i didn't uninstall the drivers, i actually forgot, i usually use driver sweeper before the install. But the thing is, it stopped working before the install.

Should i remove both Nvidia chipset/display? This is the first time i've used anything other then Nvidia.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the new card uses a lot more power than the old card it needs to be up here

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------

